# RedWhite Bib Shorts



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with these shorts? Appreciate any comments.
Thanks,
John


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Just recently purchased a pair of their bib shorts on flyer and I must say I really like the fit and quality. They are a young company headquartered in Asia and source out their materials and design in Europe. I believe the bibs are manufactured in Asia and ship out of Taiwan. They have a full description of the process on their site.

Regardless, the quality ranks right up there with Assos and my Rapha Pro Team bibs that I have. I would not hesitate to recommend and their fit chart is pretty accurate, at least for me.

Paul


----------



## tmchen (Jul 16, 2015)

Got one recently too. The material is really nice and soft so it is comfortable on the skin. The chamois is really thick. I probably have to break mine in more before I can give a good impression on its comfort.


----------

